# Wind noise from top of windshield...



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

I recall someone else having this issue. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX.


----------



## GamecockCruzn' (Jun 8, 2012)

Im having the same issue. I have a service appointment in the morning concerning the issue. I will let you know the outcome.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

chuck5330 said:


> Stacy, if your out there, this is a cry for help. Here's our issue: We have a 2012 LS and over the last couple of months have heard a wind noise (moderately loud) coming from somewhere up front. Usually only appears after 65 miles an hour and not a consistent thing. Very tough to pinpoint. Finally today while on the interstate, it sounded like it was coming from the windshield. While pushing on the top of the glass just to the right of the onstar stuff, the noise shifted to the drivers side. So managed to push on both areas at the same time and the noise disappeared. (Don't ask me how this was done, lol). Obviously there is an issue with the windshield but not sure if others have had the same issue, if there's a TSB or recall regarding this matter. Stacy can you look into this for me please and let me know. Or if anyone else is having this issue, also let me know. Thanks!
> 
> Chuck




Chuck,
I do understand your concern with this issue. I would suggest that you take your Cruze into your dealer and have them look into this for you. I would suggest that you have one of the techs go for a ride with you so you can demonstrate your concerns to them. If you would like me to contact your dealer and set up an appointment for you please send me the days and times that you are available and I would be happy to do so. Either way, please keep me posted on this concern. 
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

GamecockCruzn' said:


> Im having the same issue. I have a service appointment in the morning concerning the issue. I will let you know the outcome.




GamecockCruzn,
I would like you to keep me posted on the outcome of your visit to the dealership. If you have any other questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## GamecockCruzn' (Jun 8, 2012)

Well i took my cruze to the dealer and had them check this issue out. I told the service manager that the noise is usually not heard until the glass has heated up aka midday (appointment was at 7:30 am). I showed the tech a video of the noise that i recorded,but he insisted that he had to hear/see the issue in person in order to properly identify the root cause of the issue. As stated above, due to the time of day, it did not make the noise. I insisted that they heat the top molding of the windshield with an artificial heat zource and then immediately blow compressed air across the area. I explained that this should produce thezame outcome as the car sitting out in the sun for hours. Low and behold, they identified an air leak in the top of my windshield. I have an appointment with their glass specialist to completely reseal the front windshield. They told me that they would also provide me with a rental car. I could not be happier with the way i was treated. Dealership was Milton Reuben Chevy in Augusta Georgia. I will update once the ressal has been performed.


----------



## GamecockCruzn' (Jun 8, 2012)

Sorry for the sloppy verbiage above, i sent frim my cell phone lol


----------



## chuck5330 (Oct 1, 2011)

Thanks Game, I'll be doing the same after next week at my local Dealer. (In school for work this week out of town so going to have to wait one more week). 

Hoping my outcome is as positive as yours. 

Stacy, has anyone else experienced this same issue as we have? 

Chuck


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

GamecockCruzn' said:


> Well i took my cruze to the dealer and had them check this issue out. I told the service manager that the noise is usually not heard until the glass has heated up aka midday (appointment was at 7:30 am). I showed the tech a video of the noise that i recorded,but he insisted that he had to hear/see the issue in person in order to properly identify the root cause of the issue. As stated above, due to the time of day, it did not make the noise. I insisted that they heat the top molding of the windshield with an artificial heat zource and then immediately blow compressed air across the area. I explained that this should produce thezame outcome as the car sitting out in the sun for hours. Low and behold, they identified an air leak in the top of my windshield. I have an appointment with their glass specialist to completely reseal the front windshield. They told me that they would also provide me with a rental car. I could not be happier with the way i was treated. Dealership was Milton Reuben Chevy in Augusta Georgia. I will update once the ressal has been performed.




GamecockCruzn,
Thank you for the update. it is great to hear that you are very satisfied with your service department! I am very happy to hear that you are having this issue repaired. Please continue to keep me posted on the outcome. If you have any other questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

chuck5330 said:


> Thanks Game, I'll be doing the same after next week at my local Dealer. (In school for work this week out of town so going to have to wait one more week).
> 
> Hoping my outcome is as positive as yours.
> 
> ...




Chuck,
I have only had a few people mention this exact issue to me. I would suggest that you do contact your dealer regarding this issue. If at any time you have any questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## debi.jean (Jun 25, 2012)

I took mine to the dealer for an oil change and told them about the noise, the response I got was 'I don't know, I drive a Taho!!' I am extremely dissatisfied and would like this issue to be corrected, got any ideas for that? I live in the mountains and that is the closest dealer to me. The noise is VERY annoying and can be heard over the radio....It is a brand new car...should not make any noise. Help here!  Thanks!!


----------



## pellfdavis (Oct 2, 2011)

I posted this in a different thread on this forum... but it fits here as well...


I have a 2012 Chevy Cruze. When traveling above 65 MPH, I hear a loud whistling noise. About 80 MPH it goies away. I took the car in, the service techs heard the same noise and determined it was the windshield and resealed it. The next day, the nosie was back. I took the car in again, this time they took the wind shield out, cleaned, resealed, and said it should be good. Now it makes the noise at 50 MPH but louder and deeper. It is back at the dealership a third time for this problem. The oddest thing about this is that it doesnt make the noise at night or when it is cool out in the morning. Supposedly they found a bulletin explaining the fix. We will see. The big problem is, I am in the Army and moving to Germany in less than 2 weeks. I am supposed to drop the car off to be shipped to Germany at the end of this week. Now, I am seeing there is a recall due to fire shield. I hope I can get this all taken care of in 48 hours.


----------



## pellfdavis (Oct 2, 2011)

Well... round three didn't work either...


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Now I am getting all paranoid and want to drive my car to see if I hear it also to see if I have it.

Sent from my DROID3


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

debi.jean said:


> I took mine to the dealer for an oil change and told them about the noise, the response I got was 'I don't know, I drive a Taho!!' I am extremely dissatisfied and would like this issue to be corrected, got any ideas for that? I live in the mountains and that is the closest dealer to me. The noise is VERY annoying and can be heard over the radio....It is a brand new car...should not make any noise. Help here!  Thanks!!




debi.jean,
I understand your concern with this issue. I would like to look into this for you. Can you please send me a PM with your name, address, phone number, VIN, current mileage and the name of your dealership? I look forward to hearing back from you.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

pellfdavis said:


> I posted this in a different thread on this forum... but it fits here as well...
> 
> 
> I have a 2012 Chevy Cruze. When traveling above 65 MPH, I hear a loud whistling noise. About 80 MPH it goies away. I took the car in, the service techs heard the same noise and determined it was the windshield and resealed it. The next day, the nosie was back. I took the car in again, this time they took the wind shield out, cleaned, resealed, and said it should be good. Now it makes the noise at 50 MPH but louder and deeper. It is back at the dealership a third time for this problem. The oddest thing about this is that it doesnt make the noise at night or when it is cool out in the morning. Supposedly they found a bulletin explaining the fix. We will see. The big problem is, I am in the Army and moving to Germany in less than 2 weeks. I am supposed to drop the car off to be shipped to Germany at the end of this week. Now, I am seeing there is a recall due to fire shield. I hope I can get this all taken care of in 48 hours.




pellfdavis,
First I would like to say thank you for your service to our country!! :eusa_clap: I understand your concern with this issue. I would like to look into this for you. Can you please send me a PM with your name, address, phone number, VIN, current mileage and the name of your dealer? I look forward to hearing back from you. 
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## pellfdavis (Oct 2, 2011)

PM sent


----------



## Trtmntdude (Sep 19, 2011)

I am having the same problem but wonder if the dealer will do anything. I have an ECO M/T with 56,000 mi. and have had it for a little over a year. Same thing, highway speeds there is a noise that sounds like it is at the windshield and pillar.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Trtmntdude said:


> I am having the same problem but wonder if the dealer will do anything. I have an ECO M/T with 56,000 mi. and have had it for a little over a year. Same thing, highway speeds there is a noise that sounds like it is at the windshield and pillar.




Trtmntdude,
I would suggest that you contact your dealer in regards to this. Please keep me posted. if you have any other questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## pellfdavis (Oct 2, 2011)

So, GM customer service says they cannot help me due to me being on limited time. My choices are to designate someone back here in the states to take care of getting my car repaired, or ship it to Germany and hope I can get it taken care of over there. Either way, there is no gaurantee that it will being taken care of. I asked GM customer service if GM would be willing to fix the car here and ship it to me once the repair was completed. That was denied. I asked about a buy back or trade, and that was also met with a no since thay haven't had enough time to investigate the car. I fly to Germany in 6 days. Seeing as my closest relative is more than 1000 miles away from me, I would have to fly somone out here on short notice, have them drive the car back to their home, be responsible for getting it repaired, then drive it to the nearest vehicle processing center to ship it to me in Germany. Carmax offered me $3K less than what I owe on it.. before they heard the noise.. took it back to make the deal (loss) and they heard the noise and their offer dropped another $2K. This flat out sucks.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Though most likely a older video (posted below), it's still scary to think that with so many Cruze windshields having to be replaced (and not always by GM techs) due to them being weak, hazing, pitting, and poor sealing, that they could be being put in wrong and causing a greater safety hazard to cruze owners! I personally don't know if I would want to keep a car where the the windshield had to be replaced because we all know that they are never the same afterwards. 

20-20 Windshield Safety Special - YouTube


----------



## Valorie28 (Sep 7, 2012)

Yes- I'm so glad that this is a known issue. Just like everyone else, it only occurs at higher speeds (65ish), typically at warmer temperatures, and sounds like an air leak through the windshield. The sound is high pitched, very painful, and cannot be drowned out my music. I don't want to take it in (for hours and then tell me that they didn’t find anything), however I will anyway and keep you posted.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Valorie28 said:


> Yes- I'm so glad that this is a known issue. Just like everyone else, it only occurs at higher speeds (65ish), typically at warmer temperatures, and sounds like an air leak through the windshield. The sound is high pitched, very painful, and cannot be drowned out my music. I don't want to take it in (for hours and then tell me that they didn’t find anything), however I will anyway and keep you posted.


Valorie28,
I understand your concerns with this issue. I would like you to keep me posted on the outcome of your visit to your dealer. If you have any questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## edster (Sep 4, 2012)

Just got back from dealer. Lucky to be able to demonstrate the noise to the service manager. There is a TSB, #2907896. Involves a different silicone sealer from GM. Have to wait for the hot weather to find out if it works.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

edster said:


> Just got back from dealer. Lucky to be able to demonstrate the noise to the service manager. There is a TSB, #2907896. Involves a different silicone sealer from GM. Have to wait for the hot weather to find out if it works.




edster,
Thank you for this update. I am happy to hear that your dealer has taken care of this concern for you. If you have any questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## GamecockCruzn' (Jun 8, 2012)

Haven't been on in a while. Eventually the dealer replaced my windshield (using outside vendor). Problem solved. Apparently there is a foil metal strip made into the glass at the top that is part of the seal. Apparently the problem comes from when the seal isn't adhered properly wind will go under the rubber trim and run across the foil (like a reed on an instrument). When your windshield heats up, the trim tends to roll up slightly. Everything was covered under warranty. 5 months or so and I have not heard it again. Hope this helps! Sorry I haven't commented sooner.


----------

